# NO HEAT OR AC BLOWING! PLEASE HELP!!



## 2007AltimaN (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello gals and guys,

Here's the run down: 2007 Altima

No air blows through the vents until the car is running for about a good 8-10 minutes, no air at all. It started doing this about 4 months ago, before then, the air would blow right when the car is on, now it seems like it's warming up, but for 10 mins, I don't think so.....

So here are some of my solutions:

1. Blower Motor: let's hope not, I heard they're pretty pricey.
2. Fuses: thought it was the problem, but if it were the fuses, it wouldn't blow air at all, right??
3. Relays: could be.
4. Motor Resistor: from what I heard, this controls the "speed" the air comes out, but not sure. And I don't think my year has the resistor.

IF ANYONE HAS ANY INPUT ON THIS MATTER, PLEASE PLEASE HELP!

Winter is here and it's a pain to start the car and wait w/o heat!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There is a resistor amp on the bottom of the blower that we've been having problems with shorting. You can get it seperatly but tehey are pricey.


----------

